# Canon 60D makes noise when cleaning sensor???



## m3tek44 (Jan 22, 2012)

I have had 60D 14 months now and noticed when I turn off and when senor is cleaning I can hear motor or something running,,, I don't recall hearing this noise before but has anyone experience this issue? 

It does not have affect on pictures but it's annoying.,,, Did contact Canon but they want to charge $180-$290 for labor plus parts or they also have refurbished program where I can upgrade/downgrade to 7D, 50D, Rebel T1i, Rebel T2i, and the Rebel XS which carries a 90 day warranty.....

Any thoughts??


----------



## Leopard Lupus (Jan 22, 2012)

I had a 60D for a few months before deciding to spring for the 7D, but in the time I did shoot with it, I experienced the same thing and wrote it off as something normal. I bought mine new in the US from a Canon certified retailer, just incase anyone is wanting to know. I didn't consider the noise to be annoying, but it could be something other than what I mine did. It was more a bird *cheep cheep* noise... 
Anyways, have you tried taking it in to a local camera shop? If they have a floor model, maybe you could compare the noises. Good luck!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 22, 2012)

My 7D and 5DII make high-pitched little 'chirps' during the sensor cleaning. Just because the vibration speed is ultrasonic, it doesn't mean that the piezoelectric motors that move the filter over the sensor isn't audible. It's quiet, but clearly audible if the ambient noise level is low.


----------



## m3tek44 (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you for advanced. hopefully 5D3 will release soon so that I can upgrade 2012.


----------



## DianeK (Jan 22, 2012)

My 60D makes no noise at all when the sensor is being cleaned.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 22, 2012)

Do keep in mind that issues like this are somewhat subjective. I have a whistle that makes no noise, but for some reason it bothers dogs.  We all have different thresholds and frequency sensitivities. I can't hear the cleaning sounds outside or even inside with normal household activity - then, I'd call it silent, too. But in a very quiet environment, the sound is there.


----------



## brianleighty (Jan 22, 2012)

m3tek44, I have a 50D a never used to hear a noise. I've now had it for about 8 months and recently started hearing the same sort of noise. Like a soft chirping. I was a little concerned at first so reading this makes me think it must be pretty normal.


----------



## michi (Jan 22, 2012)

Don't forget that the younger we are, the better we hear high frequency sounds. So maybe the older ones of us don't hear some of these sounds, while the younger ones do hear them. Of course that doesn't explain the fact that some here say their cameras suddenly start making sounds, that's an obvious change.


----------



## Minnesota Nice (Jan 22, 2012)

I just turned mine on and off a few times and it does make a very faint. high-pitched squeek twice. Probably a little motor or something vibrating the sensor.


----------



## mjbehnke (Jan 23, 2012)

I bought mine new around November 2010, It has always made the double chirp sound when the sensor is cleaning. My friend has a 5DII and it does the same thing, so I would guess it's normal.


----------



## dstppy (Jan 23, 2012)

m3tek44 said:


> I have had 60D 14 months now and noticed when I turn off and when senor is cleaning I can hear motor or something running,,, I don't recall hearing this noise before but has anyone experience this issue?
> 
> It does not have affect on pictures but it's annoying.,,, Did contact Canon but they want to charge $180-$290 for labor plus parts or they also have refurbished program where I can upgrade/downgrade to 7D, 50D, Rebel T1i, Rebel T2i, and the Rebel XS which carries a 90 day warranty.....
> 
> Any thoughts??



Mine does not do this.


----------



## Leopard Lupus (Jan 23, 2012)

To second what was said above, even if you never went to loud concerts in your youth, we all have different levels of hearing. Select tones are audible to some, and not to others. For example: My 18 year old brother can hear my 5D mk ll sensor cleaning, while my 50+ year old father can't hear a thing. With the 3 cameras I have owned (60D, 7D and 5D mkll) I am able to hear the double *chirp* regardless of the body.


----------



## Yoshiyuki Blade (Jan 23, 2012)

My old Rebel XTi made low pitched humming noises (maybe about 5 peaks) and now my 5DII makes a high frequency noise (about 2 noticeable "chirps" as described by neuro). If you can't hear it, then it's probably a problem with your hearing.  Hell, my dad can't even hear an IS running unless the lens is right up against his ear. I've noticed this since day 1 of both cameras, so I'm pretty confident that's normal.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 23, 2012)

I got my 60d over a year now and I'm still using it everyday. NO NOISE so far.


----------



## m3tek44 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you all for your inputs.....


----------



## Minnesota Nice (Jan 23, 2012)

m3tek44 said:


> Thank you all for your inputs.....



I think it's just your youthful ears, like mine. My dad can't hear it.


----------



## Act444 (Jan 24, 2012)

I can hear mine, but only in a quiet environment.


----------

